# Saugeye found in my pond!



## fish4osu (Feb 23, 2008)

Today I was fishing the local strip mine pond that I have exclusive access to, and have been fishing it for years. Everything was going good, then I hooked into a 15 or 16 inch saugeye. I'm just curious what this fish will do to the population of the pond if anything. I know it is a predatory fish, but am not sure that it will hurt anything more than a largemouth would? Hope someone can help me out!?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Whatever it was, it's likley it will never reproduce and was likley introduced by someone else. Notch it up to a cool catch


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Well, if it's near a saugeye/sauger having river, and that river floods, you will have that. If not, ask the owner. Since you have exclusive rights, there shouldn't be a problem pinpointing the source from the owner.


----------

